# top 5 worlds buildings



## aurimas235 (May 16, 2010)

http://www.filmai.in/uzeik-20742.html :banana:


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

1.klcc petronas twin tower
2.sydney opera house
3.burj al arab
4.beijing olympic stadium
5.eifel tower paris


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't like this kind of subjective lists. They are useless and worthless.


----------



## Ewan117 (Feb 5, 2010)

unless they can be proven with really good photos, then thats another story


----------

